# NAS Auswahl



## DexXxtrin (23. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hoffe die Frage passt hier hin. Wie bereits der Titel sagt, möchte ich mir ein NAS zulegen.
Allerdings, weiss ich nicht so genau auf was ich achten muss, bzw. ob für meinen Gebrauch etwas bessers überhaupt etwas bringt.

Mal kurz für was ich es einsetzten möchte. Am Anfang sollte es mal sicher als Server für meine (privaten) Daten dienen (evtl. Mediaserver). Es soll zusätzlich einen Git und SVN Server beinhalten.
Allerdings möchte ich ein Gerät zulegen, welches ich später auch in einem Kleinbetrieb (2-4 Leute) als Datenablage benutzen kann.
Meine Idee ist, dass es so um die 6 HD-Plätze hat (Am Anfang müssen nicht alle 6 benützt werden). Ich habe mir mal das NAS von QNAP TVS-671-i3-4G angeschaut.

Wäre froh wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips oder Empfehlungen geben könnt, was geeignet wäre.

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------

